# Roof cover



## dingdong1949 (Mar 17, 2019)

I have a Cheyenne 635se and I would like a roof cover to stop sap from nearby trees were it is stored, anyone used one if yes were did you get it from
thanks Ray:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ray, the problem of getting a cover is easy enough just google tarpaulin dealers near you and get one made to size, the bigger problem is fastening it to the van so the ropes or whatever don't rub through the paint.


Let us know what you come up with though, please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about tree sap but I put several offcuts of old carpet on my roof when the birds were making a mess held with a few bricks.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could always buy an axe and solve the problem for good


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Heathen. I expect you got a wood fire Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good god no Ray, they are terrible things and should be banned worldwide.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If Kev doesn't want it I'll put a bid in:surprise:>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The fire or the axe Ted.?

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Whatever you use make sure that it doesn't rub against the bodywork of the van (particularly the corners) in the wind.


----------

